# My older but updated and super musical home theater



## KDspiv (Sep 18, 2009)

All my equipment is old and doesn't have all the bells and whistles available now but [email protected] if I can justify the expense to replace it all. Instead I have worked hard to try and keep it relevant to todays standards.

*Processor:* My surround processing is done by an Anthem AVM 20 that has been sent back to Anthem and had HDMI installed and surround main processor upgraded. So it has the same specs a the AVM 50 but without the room Auto Eq.

*Amplifier:* Powering all of my speakers is a PVA 7 which seems to do just fine as it sits. I loved the PVA 5 enough to just keep the same design.


*Speaker-Mains:* My main speakers are Sonus Faber Concerto's on the Sonus Stands. The crossover capacitors have been upgraded to Mundorf Silver Gold caps on the tweeters and Mundorf Supreme on the woofers.

*Speaker-Center:* Center duties are being pulled by a Sonus Faber Solo. The first order, tweeter attenuated crossover was changed from a first order, single in line resistor to a custom built second order with lpad attenuation. This was done to improve the overall power-handling and to get rid of the distortion the Solo's first order crossovers showed at higher volumes. Mundorf Capacitors were also added. It still has the same Scanspeak drivers as the Concerto so no real audible timbre changes can be heard.

*Speaker-Surround: * All surround duties are handled by Sonus Faber Concertino's. These are still bone stock though.

*Digital Source-Music:* Because I got tired of flipping through CD's for my day to day music I use the Wadia iTransport and iPod with all music ripped to lossless format.

*Digital Source-DVD/CD:* DVD and any CD listening are still handled by a Krell Showcase DVD/CD player. It is still hard to beat this thing for non HDMI movies or music.

*Digital Source-BluRay:* BluRay Movies are played on my trusty PS3. It seems to do a decent enough job as a player and I have come to love the hell out of video games. So it will keep this spot for a while.

*Subwoofer-Music:* REL Strata

*Subwoofer-Movie:* 15" Adire Brahma powered by Behringer EP1500 and Eq'ed by an Elemental Designs sub Eq2

*Interconnects:*
Processor to Amplifier - DIY for ALL of them using Commscope 73501s Silver conductor, dual shielded coax and Cardas RCA's and silver solder
Wadia to Processor - DIY using Belden 7916A quadshield coax and Cardas RCA plug to XLR plug with silver solder
HDMI - All of the HDMI cables are Cardas 
Subwoofers - DIY using trusty Belden 7916A with Cardas RCA or Star Quad with Cardas XLR
Speaker cables - Well, I play around a TON with building different cables and changing them. But to be honest the ones that I have stayed the longest are ones I made using Cardas silver spades, silver solder and wire that is made by Monster Cable for high end car audio subwoofers @ $1.75 per ft.

http://www.monstercable.com/mpc/productPageMPC.asp?pin=3113&section=four

It's built, looks, and sounds exactly to my ear than their super wahoomoo baby moo ones for home audio @ $550 per 8ft pair.

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=19

Otherwise I use Audioquest Type 8 bulk speaker cable to build my own for everything.

Sorry to make this so long but the the how to said be specific!


----------

